# screaming problems again!!! argh!!!



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey guys, I am having some big problems with Cookie. First, we got a complaint from our landlord that she was screaming a lot when we were not home. (She was probably calling out to us because she wanted to get out of the cage). Now, she has started to scream A LOT in the morning. I think she hears other birds outside and calls out to them. I know that this is not an attention issue because we try to give her as much attention as we can, and sometimes she is not interested. I am afraid that we will get another complaint from neighbors, as she screams VERY loudly. I have tried covering her cage many times, but when we uncover it she starts screaming all over again. Besides being extremely annoying, I don't want to create problems with my landlord/neighbors. But I obviously can't keep her from hearing the birds outside, so what can I do??


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How dark is it in the cage she's in? You could turn on a radio and see if that helps. Do you leave the tv on when you leave the house?


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Her cage is dark if it's covered, but she starts screaming only after we open the cage for her to get our. We always leave the tv on for her or the radio, but she can still hear the birds and it doesnt help with the scraming at all. We bought her new toys but she doesnt play with them when we are out. She is bored and only seems to be entertained once shes out of the cage.


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh I feel for you I have one out of 7 that is like that. he does it at 830 am and 10 pm. Doesn't matter if he is covered or not its like clock work. I named him elvis cause he makes so much noise. i have gotten the general noise to stop mostly by giving him a cage mate but nothing stops those two times a day that i can figure out or find anyway. sorry i had no suggestion except maybe a friend. BUT its never a good idea to get another bird for the bird you have as you may just get twice the problems. Just wanted you to know your not alone


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Good to know I'm not alone! Looks like my Cookie and your Elvis are the same. Cookie screams mainly in the morning, when she hears other birds, and ONLY when it's sunny out. When it's rainy, she stays next to us, eats breakfast on the table with us very quietly, and then goes foraging merrily on the floor. But, when we are out of the house she screams regardless. I'm curious, what techniques did you try to make Elvis stop screaming?


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

ugh....the problem is escalating. It has reached extreme proportions. Cookie has been screaming all day long, and it's only 11:15AM. We were all sitting at the table this morning (Cookie included), and as soon as one of us would get up, she would scream calling out to us. As soon as we sat back down she would stop. Whenever we are not physically close to her, she screams. I stayed in my room for 30 mins today, left her in her cage in the living room, and she screamed for 30 minutes straight. We left the house and she was screaming, 1.5 hours later we came back and she was still screaming. She wants to stay with us 100% of the time, and if she doesn't she screams. This is not possible because we have things to do, places to go to. This is making our lives so stressful because we both work full time and it's EXTREMELY hard knowing that I'm leaving a screaming bird at home all day. At this point, because of the proportions this problem has reached, we don't want to get another bird. But how can I fix this problem without another bird?

I've been letting her scream without running to her, but it's not working. Yesterday during the day I went to my room to take a nap, stayed there for 1.5 hours, and Cookie screamed during the whole time. I couldn't let it go on any longer, especially knowing that the neighbors are extremely annoyed too. She is screaming right now as I type this because I'm not giving her attention. My husband wants to donate her, but I rather fix the problem. What can I do?


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

update: we clipped her wings yesterday and she didn't scream this morning yet. I hope this solves the problem


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Do you cover her when she starts screaming and uncover her and treat her when she stops? Its just a really hard situation because it sounds like she's afraid one of you are not going to come back. And donating her would only make the problem worse for the next family, not fix it.:wacko:


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

No, we are absolutely NOT donating her. My husband is a lot less tolerant than I am, but I am not gonna let my little girl go. I agree with you, it would just make the problem worse. We are not covering her cage anymore because it takes such a long time, by the time we get her in the cage, close it, and cover it up, she has already stopped screaming. It's like we are rewarding her for screaming by giving her 5 seconds of attention. But we are giving her treats when she is quiet, or when she whistles instead of screaming. 

Yes, she is definitely afraid that one of us is not going to come back. When she screams because we are in another room, I shout "Cookie, I'm here, it's okay", but when she hears my voice she screams louder. It's like she's thinking "Oh, I hear her, let me call her louder so that she comes".... 

But this morning she was quiet! We will see if it will last.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Perhaps she would benefit from having another tiel with her? Would you consider getting another one? She obviously needs lots of attention and companionship. At this point I would get another tiel and also make sure the cage has lots of toys, perches, and tasty treats.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

CookieTiel said:


> update: we clipped her wings yesterday and she didn't scream this morning yet. I hope this solves the problem


Both of my birds always act quiet and subdued straight after the wing clip. Although, I have to say, I don't think her screaming for you will disappear totally because of this wing clip. Like Hellena said, I think she would benefit from having a tiel friend. When I first got my Candy, she was acting very similar to Cookie. I decided a friend would help, so we got her Tony. Even though it has taken them a long to get used to each other, I have to say, the screaming for us lessened over time. Now they are both very bonded to me, but they also spend times together foraging and eating and just napping together. I think she would feel safer with a friend. Birds in the wild are never alone, and we just can't be with our birds 24/7.


----------



## Indigobug1987 (Feb 18, 2012)

I agree with the others. Donating her is a sucky solution. That would stink to have to get rid of your pretty bird. I have some problems with my male screaming when I leave the room. I got him a female friend but he's still more attached to me than his cage mate. He still screams occasionally and always when I leave and come home. I think its anxiety at first but when I come home its out of excitement. I always open their cage when i come home. They spend a lot of time outside their cage when i'm home. Not to mention their cage is stuffed with chewy toys and rope to play with and we leave the tv on for them.

My husband is also less tolerant of our pets than I am. He doesn't mess with the birds much and when I leave the male really annoys the heck out of him. You can hear the bird calling from outside our house. What I always tell him 'Just pretend its a wild bird that you can't do anything about.'


----------



## ilovechickens (Mar 15, 2013)

My tiel screams when he can't see me, and when i do my special whistle he screams more like Cookie. And when he wants a treat because he knows that after a period of time I can't stand the noise and give him some millet. I might try another tiel, or build an aviary. He has also been noiser it seems since it's spring and his hormones are rushing. Your not alone.


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

All four of mine scream when i leave the house and come home (they can see the front door from their cages) thats the only times all of them scream. the two males occasionally have screaming matches to see who can scream the loudest (much to everyone horror - no one really like the birds) and then they scream if they feel i havent spent enough time with them. I just dont reward the screaming and then only go up to them when its quiet (my neighbour gets irrated with noisy animals and i dont want him to start any trouble - he may have poisoned my dog coz she used to bark alot)
Anyway back on track - I heard the best thing to do is get a friend for them (only if YOU want one) or put a mirror in the cage so he can talk to himself, the mirror tricked helped when my male was pecking my female as he spend all day chatting to the mirror, so it may help with Cookie.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> put a mirror in the cage so he can talk to himself, the mirror tricked helped when my male was pecking my female as he spend all day chatting to the mirror, so it may help with Cookie


This is a great suggestion is Cookie is a male. But I think Cookie is a she and girls aren't really attracted to their own reflection the way boys are. It couldn't hurt to try though.


----------



## Bigb93 (Mar 15, 2013)

I would love to know how to stop this too, our Charlie screams bloody murder whenever someone knocks at the door, he hears a noise upstairs, or it's Sunday... God I hate Sundays haha


----------

